# 2012 brute 750 gorilla lift



## 12bf750blackbetty (Apr 21, 2012)

What do you guys think about the gorilla stage one lift for the 2012 brute? Thinking of getting it and want opinions guys 

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

Just go with the rdc lift


----------



## 12bf750blackbetty (Apr 21, 2012)

How much is rdc and who do I order it from?

much rather be muddin than on here


----------



## 12bf750blackbetty (Apr 21, 2012)

Never mind found it

much rather be muddin than on here


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

lilbigtonka said:


> Just go with the rdc lift


short and to the point. I like it. :bigok:

and :agreed:

Might cost a few more pennies, but the quality is unmatched.


----------



## Cal3bCart3r (Mar 5, 2012)

Yepp paul does good work! And a nice guy to deal with


----------

